# seeds



## better-bid (Sep 23, 2003)

where can i get plans to build a green house?


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Don't know specifically, but I would do a search on google for "greenhouse plans"... I got a lot of hits. Most you have to pay for, but if you look hard enough you may find the free ones.

I did find an interesting link the talks about greenhouses, locations, different types, calculating heat, etc. Kind of neat. Think I'll read it some more later.

http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/hortcult/greenhou/building.htm


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I think that I might have seen some on Ebay that you can buy for a reasonable price.

Adam


----------

